# Caddis patterns



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is a 2 of my favorite that I've been tying lately to stock up.

Hot Butt caddis with Trout Ice Dubbing in body. 









Henryville Special. This fly has commanded my respect for catching the hardiest trouts during the summer.


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

Very nice! Here are a few of the patterns I use most. I picked them up originally from Craig Mathews for out west, but use them with a lot of success here on the Mad and Clearfork, and up ni Michigan 

Iris Caddis









Improved X Caddis









CHC Caddis


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Those are very nice, more of emergers caddis which do very well just about everywhere. My top 3 brookies all came on ones similar to the Iris caddis pattern but with a differnt hook -T2487. I always did well on Clearfork with them also. I am starting miss that place, been about 4 years I was over there.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

mikeschmidt said:


> CHC Caddis


I like that fly a lot!
My buddy gave me a similar pattern and it caught a lot of steelhead!

The flys you guys tie are amazing.
Mine look nothing like that.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I also tie that similar but with the wings forward instead. It help to get the finickly trouts. This would allow the hook to drop down more. I have to get a picture up on that one.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for the patterns i will be making some asap i got elk hair and all that. whats the best sizes


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

12-16 sizes are good, but if you after tough summer fish I use 20 to 26's.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Great looking fies guys!! Far better than what I tie & they look deadly.
Mike


----------

